# INFP musical instruments



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

I like violins, too. I also like guitar and flute... and oboe.

I play clarinet and piano and a few others, and I like them okay, too.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

A set of drums







A set of 1210 Technics







And a synthesizer:ninja:


----------

